# Detent Mode on a Skid Steer



## Stumpy VRTC (Dec 12, 2013)

Im fairly new when it comes to newer skid steers. I just bought a Takeuchi TL130 and Im trying to learn as much about it as I can. I have bucket, pallet forks and now a new brush grapple. I have been looking a the manual and it has detent mode and 1 way flow. Can any of you help me out by explaining what these different modes are and for what applications I would need to use them in.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 13, 2013)

"Detent is a position on a valve spool where if you push or pull the lever to detent, the lever will stay at that position and the hydraulic fluid will continue to flow.

Essentially. it holds the lever at the detent position for whatever you are doing. 

Detent in the float mode will allow the the fluid to flow with the up/down motion if the cylinders. 

Detent on a hyd motor spool will allow the hyd motor to run for as long as the spool in in detent. 

It allows for hands free operation."

Stole that from another. But it gives a good description. 

How they are set up on your machine differs from one manufacturer to another. Best bet is to call a dealer and ask them to go over it with you. If you hook up to a attachment not meant for that and hit the button, you can tear it up the seals. Different attachments require different flows, grapple needs normal flow, a stump grinder or pulverizer (Harley rake) needs high flow, etc.


----------



## Stumpy VRTC (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks sgreanbeans for the info...
So see if I have this right. If I were to put a stump grinder, a snow blower , mower etc. on, I would need to have it in one way flow because it is an attachment that is in constant motion right? Then if I wanted to keep it in motion without holding the button or pedal I would press the detent? 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------

